# dev-python/mock-2.0.0 - lässt sich nicht installieren

## mquadrat

Ich bitte Dringend um Hilfe   :Embarassed: 

Hier die Informationen:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 25) dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo

 * mock-2.0.0.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mock-2.0.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase distutils-r1_python_compile

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py build

ERROR:root:Error parsing

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/core.py", line 111, in pbr

    attrs = util.cfg_to_args(path, dist.script_args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/util.py", line 248, in cfg_to_args

    kwargs = setup_cfg_to_setup_kwargs(config, script_args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/util.py", line 431, in setup_cfg_to_setup_kwargs

    if pkg_resources.evaluate_marker('(%s)' % env_marker):

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker'

error in setup command: Error parsing /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0/setup.cfg: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker'

 * ERROR: dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2614:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  753:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  295:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2145:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1453:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1451:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  486:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  744:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  619:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line  998:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/buildlog/dev-python:mock-2.0.0:20170503-115157.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/mock-2.0.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/buildlog/dev-python:mock-2.0.0:20170503-115157.log'
```

Output von emerge --info '=dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo'

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3.5 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.22 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                          System Settings
> ...

 

Ich habe das Problem seit es mock-2.0.0 im repo gibt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?   :Idea: 

Grüße!   :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo, und willkommen im Forum! :)

Hm, wie sah dein emerge-Kommando von dem "Emerging (1 of 25)" aus?

Versuchst du direkt dieses dev-python/mock Paket zu mergen, oder ist dieses Paket eine Abhängigkeit von einem anderen zu mergenden Pakets?

Sind ansonsten alle Abhängigkeiten auf dem System erfüllt?

Vorschlag: Versuche es mal wie folgt: 

```
emerge -avuDN @world -1 dev-python/mock
```

----------

## mquadrat

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo, und willkommen im Forum! 
> 
> Hm, wie sah dein emerge-Kommando von dem "Emerging (1 of 25)" aus?

 

emerge -auND world

Versuchst du direkt dieses dev-python/mock Paket zu mergen, oder ist dieses Paket eine Abhängigkeit von einem anderen zu mergenden Pakets?

Sind ansonsten alle Abhängigkeiten auf dem System erfüllt?

 *Quote:*   

> Vorschlag: Versuche es mal wie folgt: 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avuDN @world -1 dev-python/mock
> ```
> ...

 

Habe ich:

```
emerge -avuDN @world -1 dev-python/mock

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) (-python3_5) (-python3_6)" 72 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-python/vcrpy-1.10.5::gentoo [1.10.3::gentoo] USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -pypy -python3_5" 61 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.2.6:2.2::gentoo [2.1.9:2.1::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc (-libressl) -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 10.245 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.5.2::gentoo  USE="server {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22* (-ruby20) (-ruby23)" 465 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/rubygems-11::gentoo [10::gentoo] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22%* (-rbx) (-ruby20) (-ruby23)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/power_assert-0.3.1::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22 (-ruby20) (-ruby23)" 14 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/test-unit-3.1.9:2::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22 (-ruby20) (-ruby23)" 122 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rake-10.5.0::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22* (-ruby20) (-ruby23)" 128 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/json-1.8.3::gentoo [1.8.2-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22%* (-ruby20) (-ruby23)" 149 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/minitest-5.8.4:5::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22 (-ruby20) (-ruby23)" 71 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.11::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22* (-ruby20)" 111 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.2.0::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22* (-ruby20)" 718 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/builder-3.2.2-r1:3.2::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22* (-ruby20) (-ruby23)" 31 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/augeas-1.8.0::gentoo [1.7.0::gentoo] USE="-static-libs {-test}" 2.114 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] net-vpn/tor-0.3.0.6::gentoo [0.3.0.5_rc::gentoo] USE="seccomp -libressl -scrypt (-selinux) -systemd {-test} -tor-hardening -web" 5.644 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/mpg123-1.24.0::gentoo [1.23.8::gentoo] USE="alsa ipv6 (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -int-quality -jack -nas -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio -sdl" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-mmx)" 891 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.12:0.6::gentoo [0.6.11:0.6::gentoo] USE="{-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 471 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] sys-devel/llvm-4.0.0-r2:4::gentoo [4.0.0-r1:4::gentoo] USE="doc libffi ncurses -debug -gold -libedit {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LLVM_TARGETS="AMDGPU BPF NVPTX (X86) -AArch64 -ARM -Hexagon -Lanai -MSP430 -Mips -PowerPC -RISCV -Sparc -SystemZ -XCore" 20.524 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.36.6:2::gentoo [2.36.5:2::gentoo] USE="X introspection jpeg -debug -jpeg2k {-test} -tiff" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 5.046 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.17:2::gentoo [2.40.16:2::gentoo] USE="introspection vala -tools" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 560 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.22.0-r1::gentoo [3.22.0::gentoo] USE="-branding" 17.965 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.30.4::gentoo [1.30.3::gentoo] USE="cdda http policykit systemd udev udisks -afp -archive -bluray -fuse -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts -google -gphoto2 -gtk -ios -mtp -nfs -samba {-test} -zeroconf" 1.851 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.12:3::gentoo [3.22.11:3::gentoo] USE="X introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -colord -cups -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 17.809 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/firefox-bin-45.9.0::gentoo [45.8.0::gentoo] USE="(-selinux) -startup-notification" L10N="de -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 51.028 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-php/pecl-geoip-1.1.1-r2::gentoo  PHP_TARGETS="php5-6* -php7-0*" 13 KiB

Total: 25 packages (14 upgrades, 4 new, 1 in new slot, 6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 136.097 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 25) dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo

 * Fetching files in the background.

 * To view fetch progress, run in another terminal:

 * tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

 * mock-2.0.0.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mock-2.0.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase distutils-r1_python_compile

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py build

ERROR:root:Error parsing

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/core.py", line 111, in pbr

    attrs = util.cfg_to_args(path, dist.script_args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/util.py", line 248, in cfg_to_args

    kwargs = setup_cfg_to_setup_kwargs(config, script_args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/util.py", line 431, in setup_cfg_to_setup_kwargs

    if pkg_resources.evaluate_marker('(%s)' % env_marker):

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker'

error in setup command: Error parsing /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0/setup.cfg: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker'

 * ERROR: dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2613:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  752:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  294:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2144:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1452:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1450:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  485:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  743:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  618:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line  997:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/buildlog/dev-python:mock-2.0.0:20170505-165349.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/mock-2.0.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/buildlog/dev-python:mock-2.0.0:20170505-165349.log'

[b]cat /var/log/portage/buildlog/dev-python:mock-2.0.0:20170505-165349.log[/b]

 * Package:    dev-python/mock-2.0.0

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_4 userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mock-2.0.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0 ...

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase distutils-r1_python_compile

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py build

[b]ERROR:root:Error parsing[/b]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/core.py", line 111, in pbr

    attrs = util.cfg_to_args(path, dist.script_args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/util.py", line 248, in cfg_to_args

    kwargs = setup_cfg_to_setup_kwargs(config, script_args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pbr/util.py", line 431, in setup_cfg_to_setup_kwargs

    if pkg_resources.evaluate_marker('(%s)' % env_marker):

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker'

error in setup command: Error parsing /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0/setup.cfg: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker'

 * ERROR: dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2613:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  752:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  294:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2144:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1452:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1450:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  485:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  743:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  618:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line  997:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/buildlog/dev-python:mock-2.0.0:20170505-165349.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0'

```

Same Problem.

mock ist das einzige Paket welches sich nicht compillieren lässt.

Irgendwie wird dieses Paket von irgend einem anderen in den emerge prozess gezogen.   :Confused: 

Mir ist das hier ein Dornen im Auge: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker' 

error in setup command: Error parsing /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/mock-2.0.0/work/mock-2.0.0/setup.cfg: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker'  Aber google hilft hier auch nicht weiter :/

----------

## Josef.95

 *mquadrat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'evaluate_marker'
> ```
> ...

 

Puh, nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue:

Hier bei mir (wo mock-2.0.0 erfolgreich fertig baut) kommt das in frage kommende module.py Modul

aus dem Paket dev-python/pygobject

Vorschlag: Teste mal ob ein rebuild hilft: 

```
emerge -av1 pygobject:2 pygobject:3 dev-python/mock
```

/edit: Nimm zu dem rebuild am besten auch noch dev-python/pbr mit hinzu.

----------

## mquadrat

Hallo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av1 pygobject:2 pygobject:3 dev-python/pbr dev-python/mock
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Klappt, bis zum mock.:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (4 of 4) dev-python/mock-2.0.0::gentoo
> 
>  * mock-2.0.0.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, welches module.py file er nimmt: 

 *Quote:*   

> find . / -name "module.py"
> 
> /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/portage/module.py
> 
> /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/gi/module.py
> ...

 

Ein emerge -e system lief übrigens durch:

 *Quote:*   

> Installing (232 of 232) sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0::gentoo

 

----------

## mquadrat

So jetzt habe ich zumindest die beiden Pakete welche mock bedingen.

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=1000 -a @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/mock-2.0.0  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) (-python3_5) (-python3_6)"

[ebuild     U ~] dev-python/vcrpy-1.10.5 [1.10.3]

[ebuild   R   *] app-crypt/acme-9999  PYTHON_TARGETS="-python3_6%"

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

----------

